# The Freeport Trilogy



## Son_of_Thunder (Sep 25, 2007)

With much thanks to Green Ronin and giving away this pdf on Talk Like a Pirate Day, my group has talked me into breaking from 2e to run this short campaign in 3.5.

The players have generated characters and a Rogues Gallery will be up shortly. But we have:
Al'Elronin - elf fighter, deadly with a bow, headstrong and rash
Rhegar - dwarf ranger, brutally strong and disfigured from an encounter with orcs in his youth
Drugar - gnome druid, a bit wild and feral, silent type
Samar - half-orc rogue, physically strong and acts before he thinks
Belnoc - human sorcerer, islander and very wise

Next up: Death in Freeport


----------

